# Gràcies, Merci



## Perdido

As far as I can tell, "gràcies" is the Catalan word for "thank you." However, I frequently hear "mercí."  I've even been "corrected" for saying "gràcies," presumably because my terrible català sounds like castellano.  Can anyone give me the native perspective on the best way to say "thank you" as I struggle to absorb català?  Thanks.


----------



## ildure

I nearly ever use 'gràcies' (if you want to say it well, try reading in Spanish 'grasias').
Mercí i think it's French, in Catalan it's sometimes said, but it is 'Merci' (sounds like 'mersi')


----------



## Samaruc

Hi Perdido,

As far as I know, "merci" (pronounced /'mɛɾsi/), although very used by several Catalan dialects, isn't a normative word. Anyway, you'll hear it in many places.

The most common and normal expression is "(moltes) gràcies" (pronounced /('moltes) 'gɾasies/ or /('moltəs) 'gɾasiəs/ depending on the dialect).

You could also say "(moltes) mercès" (pronounced /('moltes) meɾ'sɛs/ or /('moltəs) məɾ'sɛs/ depending again on the dialect), but, in my opinion, it would  sound too old-fashioned.


----------



## HyphenSpider

Jo gairebé sempre dic *"merci"* perquè sona com més informal... Tot i això, *"gràcies" *em sona igual de bé, i hi ha molta gent que l'utilitza.

Fes servir qualsevol d'aquestes dues, però no diguis mai *"(moltes) mercès"* (com a mínim aquí a Catalunya). Sona FATAL.


----------



## puzzle

Hi,

Samaruc, when you use the squares, you try to simulate the english sound 'a:' like for instance the word 'are'?

And another question: the word 'gràcies', doesn't sound like 'gracis'?


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

I use them both, "gràcies" and "merci" (this one comes from "mercès" not from french). I do agree with HyphenSpider, I say "merci" and  it's not formal.

Cheers

Mei


----------



## Mei

puzzle said:


> And another question: the word 'gràcies', doesn't sound like 'gracis'?



It must sound like "grasies", 

Mei


----------



## belén

Mei said:


> It must sound like "grasies",
> 
> Mei



And in this side of the puddle, it sounds like "grasis"


----------



## Samaruc

puzzle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Samaruc, when you use the squares, you try to simulate the english sound 'a:' like for instance the word 'are'?
> 
> And another question: the word 'gràcies', doesn't sound like 'gracis'?



Hi Puzzle,

Well, I see no squares on my screen, I suppose it depends on the character code your browser is using (mine is using Occidental ISO-8859-1 and I can see IPA characters instead of squares).

Anyway:

- Merci -> "Mèrsi" (the è is an open "e", close to English "a" in "bad").
- Moltes -> "Moltes" (as in Spanish) or "Moltës" (where "ë" should sound like English Schwa, the "a" in "ago").
- Gràcies -> "Grasies" (as in Spanish) or "Grasiës" (where "ë" should sound like English Schwa, the "a" in "ago").

In the Baleric Islands, the words ending in "-ia" or "-ies" lose the last vowel and sound "-i" or "-is", so, if you go there, you'll hear "grasis" for "gràcies". My fault! We always forgot them, what is a shame because, in many cases, the people from the Balearic Islands have maintained the most genuine and pure Catalan...



HyphenSpider said:


> Jo gairebé sempre dic *"merci"* perquè sona com més informal... Tot i això, *"gràcies" *em sona igual de bé, i hi ha molta gent que l'utilitza.
> 
> Fes servir qualsevol d'aquestes dues, però no diguis mai *"(moltes) mercès"* (com a mínim aquí a Catalunya). Sona FATAL.



Hola HyphenSpider,

Sí, a València també es recomanable no dir "(moltes) mercès" perquè sonaria antigot... Ho he comentat en l'anterior missatge només pel fet que, al capdavall, és una possibilitat i, segons ens ha confirmat la Mei, "merci" ve de "mercès".

Salut!


----------



## mithrellas

You can find some more explanations here (from post no. 12 to 17)

Merci is commonly used in Barcelona province and Girona.


----------



## Patriccke

Doncs la regió on gràcies resisteix millor és la Catalunya Nord. _Merci_ ja ho diem prou en francès!!!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo sempre he dit només "_gràcies_", menys els últims dos o tres anys (de debò) que vaig conèixer una amiga meva que diu gairebé sempre "_merci_" i se m'ha enganxat una mica.  Ho faig servir en un to informal o quan a vegades m'adono que dir "_gràcies_" potser és una mica massa "pesant", en el sentit que "potser no calen".


----------



## ildure

Jo més que 'merci', no me'n vaig enrecordar, he sentit (i molts cops) 'moltes mercès'


----------



## Mei

ildure said:


> Jo més que 'merci', no me'n vaig enrecordar, he sentit (i molts cops) 'moltes mercès'



Ep Ildure! Jo l'he sentit aquesta:

-Moltes mercès.
-Les què vostè té (les seves)

No heu sentit mai ningú dir, en comptes de, "moltes merces" o "merci" dir... "Mercedes Milà" directament?  

Mei


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Jo sempre he dit només "_gràcies_", menys els últims dos o tres anys (de debò) que vaig conèixer una amiga meva que diu gairebé sempre "_merci_" i se m'ha enganxat una mica.  Ho faig servir en un to informal o quan a vegades m'adono que dir "_gràcies_" potser és una mica massa "pesant", en el sentit que "potser no calen".



Ah! Jo dic "merci" amb els amics perquè és el que dius, a vegades no cal però ho dius. 

Mei


----------



## chics

Això de la informalitat del *merci* potser per què ho associem a *sispli* (per a _sisplau_), que n'opineu?


----------



## HyphenSpider

Doncs ja que han reobert el tema... xD



> Jo sempre he dit només "_gràcies_", menys els últims dos o tres anys (de debò) que vaig conèixer una amiga meva que diu gairebé sempre "_merci_" i se m'ha enganxat una mica.  Ho faig servir en un to informal o quan a vegades m'adono que dir "_gràcies_" potser és una mica massa "pesant", en el sentit que "potser no calen".


 
Jo ho faig servir de la mateixa manera.



> Això de la informalitat del *merci* potser per què ho associem a *sispli* (per a _sisplau_), que n'opineu?


 
 Sispli???? Això ho deia jo quan tenia... erm... 5 anys  

No crec que tingui res a veure... M'imagino que no ho fas però, per si de cas, no et recomano que diguis "sispli". Per res del món.  

Que vagi bé.


----------



## chics

Noooo... no ho dic ni ho recomano als adults. Dic que aquest final en "i" d'alguna manera inconscient potser ens aporta connotacions de diminutiu o alguna cosa semblant.

També és veritat que hi ha modes, amb això del mrci, mercès i gràcies; que varien cada pocs anys.


----------



## HyphenSpider

> Noooo... no ho dic ni ho recomano als adults. Dic que aquest final en "i" d'alguna manera inconscient potser ens aporta connotacions de diminutiu o alguna cosa semblant.


 
Ah jajaja vale, em deixes més tranquil   .



> Dic que aquest final en "i" d'alguna manera inconscient potser ens aporta connotacions de diminutiu o alguna cosa semblant.


 
La veritat és que no ho sé... Jo, personalment, només ho utilitzo perquè sona més informal que "gràcies".


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Jo no crec que "merci" soni estrany perquè s'associi amb "sispli". Jo quasi sempre dic Merci. Sóc de Girona i per la zona moltíssima gent també ho diu. Són qüestions d'ús, crec.

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## xikket

Personally, I always use *mercès*. I can't stand _merci,_ it sounds too French to me. I tend to not use gràcies either due to its similarity to Spanish. I have a book called "Parlar bé el català no és gens difícil" in which one reads:

"Qui vol parlar amb un nivell de llenguatge més elevat diu_ mercès_ i no _gràcies_."

What I've noticed tends to happen with Catalans is that they like to make excuses for the fact that they speak incorrectly and say that truely genuine Catalan words such as _quelcom, mercès_ etc.. "_sonen fatal_" or sound terrible.


----------



## panjabigator

I'd be interested to know what the word is used in periodicals and on the news.  The news is usually marked for speaking the most "standard/pure" form of the language, at least in the US and in India.


----------



## ampurdan

They say "gràcies", Panja, just as most people do.


----------



## DeBarcelona

A Girona és més aviat improbable sentir gràcies en comptes de merci, però podria ser una moda moderna. M'hauria de fixar en com ho diu la gent gran.


----------



## ampurdan

Majoritàriament es diu "gràcies" a Girona, alguns alternem les dues formes. De totes maneres, en Panja estava preguntant pel que diuen als mitjans de comunicació.


----------



## jazyk

És interessant com alguns de nosaltres donen les gràcies imitant un altre poble. En català hi ha merci i en romanès mersi, el que respecta l'ortografia d'aquesta llengua. Els japonesos a vegades fan servir la paraula サンキュー (sankyū )del anglès thank you. Em dóna la impressió de que sols els estrangers saben agrair i nosaltres no tenim un altre remei que copiar-los.


----------



## MarX

Hello!

If *merci* is used so much in many different Valencian speaking areas, how come it is not accepted in the standard language?

Merci! 


MarK


----------



## xikket

MarX said:


> Hello!
> 
> If *merci* is used so much in many different Valencian speaking areas, how come it is not accepted in the standard language?
> 
> Merci!
> 
> 
> MarK


 
Why aren't forms like _ain't _and _gonna_, _wanna _accepted in English when their usage is so generalised? Because they're not correct, that's why!


----------



## NoOrK

Okey, I wanna say little explanation, let's see:

Also you can say: "Moltes mercès", it's total equal to "Moltes gràcies".

So you can say two 

Bye bye *!


----------



## Dixie!

HyphenSpider said:


> Fes servir qualsevol d'aquestes dues, però no diguis mai *"(moltes) mercès"* (com a mínim aquí a Catalunya). Sona FATAL.



 Jo ho dic molt sovint!! Per què sona fatal? D'on ets, HyphenSpider?


----------



## Dixie!

Mei said:


> -Moltes mercès.
> -Les què vostè té (les seves)



A mi m'han dit, quan he dit _moltes mercès_: "Vostè les té totes"


----------



## Dixie!

xikket said:


> I tend to not use gràcies either due to its similarity to Spanish.



Oblides una cosa molt important, xikket: Tant el català com el castellà tenen la mateixa arrel, per tant és molt normal que tinguem paraules molt semblants. Evitar dir una paraula en la nostra llengua (sempre que aquesta sigue correcta) perquè s'assembla a una altra d'un altre idioma em sembla una gran ximpleria.

Tornant al fil, he llegit que molts dieu que _merci_ es diu sobretot per les zones de Barcelona i Girona, però jo recordo que quan vivia a Tarragona ciutat se'm va enganxar aquesta paraula perquè la sentia dir moltíssim. Hi ha algú del Camp de Tarragona per aquí que ens pugue confirmar si està molt extesa aquesta paraula per allà?


----------



## MarX

xikket said:


> Why aren't forms like _ain't _and _gonna_, _wanna _accepted in English when their usage is so generalised? Because they're not correct, that's why!


_Isn't, aren't_, and _am not_; _going to_; and _want to_ are accepted in the written language. And the examples you mentioned are simply abbreviations of them. In fact, the shortened forms are accepted in the informal written language, and most native speakers wouldn't say they are not correct in appropriate situations.

I don't know about the case of _merci_. Is it accepted at all in the written language, be it informal?


----------



## xikket

Dixie! said:


> Oblides una cosa molt important, xikket: Tant el català com el castellà tenen la mateixa arrel, per tant és molt normal que tinguem paraules molt semblants. Evitar dir una paraula en la nostra llengua (sempre que aquesta sigue correcta) perquè s'assembla a una altra d'un altre idioma em sembla una gran ximpleria.
> 
> Tornant al fil, he llegit que molts dieu que _merci_ es diu sobretot per les zones de Barcelona i Girona, però jo recordo que quan vivia a Tarragona ciutat se'm va enganxar aquesta paraula perquè la sentia dir moltíssim. Hi ha algú del Camp de Tarragona per aquí que ens pugue confirmar si està molt extesa aquesta paraula per allà?


 
Doncs, pot ser que sembli una ximpleria, però és una qüestió de preferència personal. Procuro no utilitzar "gràcies" perquè sé que existeix "mercès", també sé que existeix la paraula "desgraciadament" en català, però l'evito sempre ja que prefereixo fer servir "malauradament". I aniré una mica més enllà.... passa aquí a Barcelona que en dir "gràcies" en una botiga, em responen sempre dient "de nada" perquè sóc moreno i sovint em confonen per sudamericà.  Dic "mercès" perquè quedi ben clar que sóc catalanoparlant, i moltes vegades crec que la meva estratègia funciona. 

Jo sóc nord-americà de Califòrnia. Porto dos anys vivint a Catalunya i la veritat és que és díficil aprendre el català, sobretot per culpa dels propis catalans, que en veure que ets de fora, et parlen directament en castellà. És molt frustrant. I això que la gent MAI no s'adona que sóc de fora per l'accent.


----------



## xikket

MarX said:


> _Isn't, aren't_, and _am not_; _going to_; and _want to_ are accepted in the written language. And the examples you mentioned are simply abbreviations of them. In fact, the shortened forms are accepted in the informal written language, and most native speakers wouldn't say they are not correct in appropriate situations.
> 
> I don't know about the case of _merci_. Is it accepted at all in the written language, be it informal?


 
Exactly, _*merci *_is fine when chatting with your nextdoor neighbour or schoolmates, but should never be used in a formal document or in the media. _Ain't_ is actually not an abreviation of isn't, aren't and am not but rather, another form used a a substitution, which is why it's not accepted in formal speech. 

If merci were to be accepted in formal Catalan, they would then be forced to accept words like _bueno _"bé", _pues_ "doncs", _puesto_ "indret", _bolso_ "bossa de mà", _barco_ "vaixell", _allavorens_ "llavors" etc...


----------



## MarX

xikket said:


> Jo sóc nord-americà de Califòrnia. Porto dos anys vivint a Catalunya i la veritat és que és díficil aprendre el català, sobretot per culpa dels propis catalans, que en veure que ets de fora, et parlen directament en castellà. És molt frustrant. I això que la gent MAI no s'adona que sóc de fora per l'accent.


You're right. The Valencian speaking people I met in Spain always answered me in Spanish, even though they spoke Valencian. 
There was only one exception where a guy answered me back in Valencian, and that happened in València Ciutat, where I'd least expected it since the city is very strongly castilianized already.

But this is going off topic. Sorry.


----------



## Lumia

Dixie! said:


> A mi m'han dit, quan he dit _moltes mercès_: "Vostè les té totes"


 
I tu no has respost: "Només les que a vostè li sobren"?  És la frase que sol respondre's al darrere. (Tot i que jo només ho he sentit quan s'usa la paraula _gràcies_ i no la paraula _mercès_.)


----------



## Dixie!

xikket said:


> Doncs, pot ser que sembli una ximpleria, però és una qüestió de preferència personal. Procuro no utilitzar "gràcies" perquè sé que existeix "mercès", també sé que existeix la paraula "desgraciadament" en català, però l'evito sempre ja que prefereixo fer servir "malauradament". I aniré una mica més enllà.... passa aquí a Barcelona que en dir "gràcies" en una botiga, em responen sempre dient "de nada" perquè sóc moreno i sovint em confonen per sudamericà.  Dic "mercès" perquè quedi ben clar que sóc catalanoparlant, i moltes vegades crec que la meva estratègia funciona.
> 
> Jo sóc nord-americà de Califòrnia. Porto dos anys vivint a Catalunya i la veritat és que és díficil aprendre el català, sobretot per culpa dels propis catalans, que en veure que ets de fora, et parlen directament en castellà. És molt frustrant. I això que la gent MAI no s'adona que sóc de fora per l'accent.



No sabia que desgraciadament era correcte. Jo faig servir dissortadament 

Per cert, felicitats pel teu català!


----------



## Dixie!

Lumia said:


> I tu no has respost: "Només les que a vostè li sobren"?  És la frase que sol respondre's al darrere. (Tot i que jo només ho he sentit quan s'usa la paraula _gràcies_ i no la paraula _mercès_.)



Ostres, Lumia! M'has donat la resposta adient! Gràcies! (o mercès!), ara la podré fer servir quan m'ho tornin a dir i em quedaré amb ells!


----------



## xikket

Dixie! said:


> No sabia que desgraciadament era correcte. Jo faig servir dissortadament
> 
> Per cert, felicitats pel teu català!


 
Moltes mercès


----------



## MOMO2

HyphenSpider said:


> Jo gairebé sempre dic *"merci"* perquè sona com més informal... Tot i això, *"gràcies" *em sona igual de bé, i hi ha molta gent que l'utilitza.
> 
> Fes servir qualsevol d'aquestes dues, però no diguis mai *"(moltes) mercès"* (com a mínim aquí a Catalunya). Sona FATAL.


 
That's not true! I always say "mercès" and noone ever told me I am odd or old fashioned. It's a privilege for aliens, maybe. But it works!


----------

